# Safari Room



## Winnie1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Can anyone suggest where we can buy a safari room or similar that would fit our awning on our Winniebago Elante

Thanks

Paula & Marc


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

What size do you need?
You could try on here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-29.html
you might be lucky.

P.s Do a wanted safari room post.
Good luck


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

What make is the awning?

Several years back I came across a sail maker in Southampton who made a bespoke awning for us. Solid bit of kit, stainless steel poles etc. Non rotting and quite a heavy gauge material.

If I could remember who it was .......


----------

